# Flaxseed to help IBS



## Seckerette (Sep 20, 2013)

I am at the beginning of my help for ibs journey! I have always had "tummy troubles" for as long as I can remember. My symptoms are pain in the gut then severe diarrhea which usually happens an hour after I have eaten something that doesn't agree with me. These attacks though usually quick are becoming closer together in frequency my worst one yet to date was last week. This has prompted me to seek advice! I also suffer from bloating and loose stools most days. I can't remember the last time I had a solid Stool. My first line of thought was to use flaxseed to help. What are other people's experience/ advice?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm not so sure about flaxseeds for you as they are usually used to help keep you 'regular' and it sounds like you are over regular!

Have you tried the FODMAP diet? Or found out which foods are the triggers.

In my case wheat (actually the fructans in wheat and other foods) gives me the exact symptoms you mentioned about.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Seckerette (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for replying!

What is the diet you mention? Sorry such a newbie as this is the first time I am trying to manage my symptoms. I have no idea what triggers it. Thought it was dairy but its not!

I am confused about the flaxseed as that's what I thought but some say the fiber In it can also help swing the other way.

Also have your doctors been helpful? They were very quick to say ibs without going down any
Other route ( though font think there's anything untoward going on!)


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Seckerette,

My experience has been that doctors are generally not helpful. 99% of the gastroenterologists out there will tell you that diet has little if anything to do with gastrointestinal distress, especially the more aggressive types like IBDs. To me, this is absurd, but I guess doctors learn what they learn, and then 99% of them aren't interested in any sort of data changing their minds. Just my opinion. I had a gastroenterologist before I moved who I believe was regarded as one of the best in the area, and I no longer believe that he would have been capable of working WITH me to find a solution. I've decided not to look for a new one in my new location, I doubt I'd find anyone who would be acceptable to me.

From your other post, I think you've found some information on the low-FODMAP diet. This seems to help many people. I have been using a different dietary approach, the Specific Carbohydrate Diet: where the low-FODMAP diet limits foods that are not digested well, the SCD eliminates complex carbohydrates which are not digested completely by people with compromised gut function. I highly recommend getting Elaine Gottschall's book, "Breaking The Vicious Cycle," and seeing if her explanation might make sense for your situation. The diet has helped me a great deal.

If the low-FODMAP approach resolves your symptoms, I'd probably go that route, as the SCD is NOT an easy path to take. But if it doesn't, you might consider the SCD.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi FODMAPS is the name of a diet that has been found to be helpful in IBS symptoms. There is lots of info on this site.

I've had symptoms for 20 years and my GP originally fobbed me off with painkillers for years and then just over 10 years ago after i insisted on further investigation I was told it was IBS and that I needed to learn to relax! Lol!

I have been sure that certain foods trigger my symptoms so last year insisted my GP refer me to a gastroenterologist in London. I had tests for celiac there and as I had to eat wheat for the test that made my symptoms worse. The Dr told me there was nothing there even though I had symptoms. I was then left to my own device. I then did my own research and came across the FODMAP diet and Fructose Malabsorption....which I then had to ask my gastro to refer me to a FODMAP dietician and also testing for the Fructose malabsorption.

So in answer to your question, you do need to do some research. Especially if your GP is of the old school "IBS is stress related and nothing else".

If I were you read up on FODMAPS. The best place to find info is on Sue Shephards website and also the Monash University in Australia which is where the FODMAP research started. This will tell you which foods are considered to be IBS triggers so that y can take them out of your diet.

Then keep a food diary of EVERYTHING that you eat or drink all day. And list ALL symptoms and the time that you have them. This will help you to find the triggers and you can reduce or eliminate them from your diet.

Hope this helps. Just post up here if you have any questions or worries.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Sekerette,

One thing that you could ask your Dr to test for is Bile Acid Malabsorption. See the below:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2255492/Bile-acid-diarrhoea-For-40-years-doctors-said-I-IBS-In-fact-hormone-problem-cured-simple-pill.html

Quite a few people on another site I use have had great success with this. And your symptoms fit!


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

I suffer IBS-D and bloating and took some flaxseeds this week to help with the bloating, well let's just say I only found out after that it is a natural laxative. NOT good for IBS-D!


----------

